
Toyota creates a Scion theme for Cydia - shawndumas
http://www.9to5mac.com/59148/iad-rival-unofficial-app-store-cydia-lands-advertising-deal-with-toyota/#
======
th0ma5
I think this is a lone spark in what is always interesting corporate actions.
For instance, in the film the Corporation, it is posited that the only way to
really combat the problems of corporations (like environmental issues, health
effects of fast food, etc) is to in fact create a great number of corporations
that can find motive and the means to defend against those interests. That way
the market figures out the problem.

So, in theory, issues that you may have with the Apple way of doing business,
should, at least in a healthy market, be figured out in much the way this
article seems to discuss.

